# Kara's Foaling/Baby Bump Thread * 5-31-14* Baby is here *



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Subbing, I love foal watches!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Pretty mare and stud! What do you plan to do with the foal?


----------



## lovelywhisper (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh wow your mare is so pretty as is the stud! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Baby will most likely go to my trainer unless I fall in love..which i'm sure I will. 

I rode the momma to be today and she was the exact same as she was 6 months ago. I love this mare so much. She's so reliable no matter what's going on. She wanted to lope circles like a reiner so I guess pregnancy hasn't taken too much out of her!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Where do you live? I looked at that picture of the sire and thought, "I literally just saw that picture..from where?" Double checked facebook and Commander's current owner has been promoting him locally quite a bit as of late being the time of year it is. I haven't met Commander personally, but I do know of his current owners.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I board my horse with his current owners. How weird! Where are you located?


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Kara is now 285 days and calmer than ever. We've been doing some bareback riding and she's an angel. I think she enjoys being pregnant!




Video of baby kicking:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, she is really getting round! I also love the pile of hair surrounding her. That's what it looks like right now with my mare Lilly too. I absolutely hate this time of year for that.

That's some pretty active kicking going on - so neat!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

So far I've gotten about 4 piles of hair like that off of her and there seems to be no end! I do love the hour long grooming and bonding sessions. She always seems relieved to get all that itchy hair off!

Yes she is getting round! It's definitely to the point now where other people realize she's pregnant and I don't look like a crazy lady talking about her bump!

She does have one active little baby in there. She's such a calm mare I can already picture her baby doing laps while she slowly walks after it!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

We're at 290 days now. Only 10 days away from the big 300!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Exciting! Any signs of udder development yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

She's had some small development since day 280 but has not changed much since then.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

293 days:


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Subbing beautiful mare and stallion!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Day 307 and Kara is loving the pregnant life. We even went for a small bareback ride today around the pond. She just wanted to go go go and bite the gelding with us. She's now earned the name of Miss Sassy Pants throughout the barn.

Udder has slowly been growing since day 280 but is no where near ready yet. No other signs yet which is just fine with me. I want her to bake that baby as long as necessary.

Please excuse the mud and awkward stances. She's not too concerned about her appearance lately. :lol:


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

She's at day 311, how is her bag progress looking? 

Exactly one month ago:


Today:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

It's tough to tell because the photos are at different angles and from different distances. And don't be discouraged if you don't think she's getting a bag. I know I was looking at all these mares with GIGANTIC udders and my mare was still looking pretty much the same for about a month. Her bag filled the day before she foaled.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks! I'm not too concerned yet as she still has plenty of time to fill up I was just curious for other opinions. She's a maiden and a bit of a drama queen so I'm sure she'll wait until right before baby is here.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, with Lilly, her udders were so pitiful, I was secretly wondering if her hay somehow had fescue in it and I actually dug through it to double check, even though the seller said it was timothy/alfalfa/brome... don't let udder size make you crazy. 

Have you thought of any names for the prospective foal?


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

We've thought of:

Take My Shadow
Leave My Shadow
Command And Captivate
Captivating Commands


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

1111aqua said:


> We've thought of:
> 
> Take My Shadow
> Leave My Shadow
> ...


I like Command and Captivate!!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah I really like Command And Captivate although it's one letter too long so it would have to be "Command Nd Captivate" or "Command or Captivate"


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Command N Captivate?


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

315 day update! Kara is now being stalled at night and although she usually hates being stalled she seems to be appreciating it. I went out and lunged her a bit today and she kept trying to pick up a lope but just couldn't do it. Poor girl is so big.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I feel like we're making some progress. She seems to be relaxing in the back and her stomach appears to be getting more of the "v" shape from what I can see. I cannot express any milk from her but she does get yellowish looking crystal on her teats.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Look at how much she's rubbed her tail. :sad:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I know how you feel. Lilly did the same thing. I tried wrapping her tail, but she just rubbed until it fell down. The joys of foaling! Lol She is looking so cute and plump!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

She is the plumpiest cutest girl right now. Attitude and all.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

For the first time today I could express something from her udder. It was a thin light yellow/amber colored liquid with a slight stickiness to it. Also the muscles on the sides of her tail head were dramatically more relaxed and squishy today. I'm so excited for this baby I can hardly focus on finals.


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

I love reading threads from this board since it's so exciting to see the foal after such a long wait, but so many threads make me uncomfortable because I wonder if they /really/ needed to breed their mare.

However I'm honestly really pleased with this breeding, the stallion looks like one of very few gorgeous quarter horses, and the future mommy is just as beautiful! I think she's going to be a great little caregiver. ♥​


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

What a great compliment, thank you. I'll make sure to tell both horses, although they both know they're pretty. :lol: I'm so excited for this baby and never would have risked my mare if I didn't think the foal would be worth it.

Her bag seemed slightly smaller today for the first time in the 5 weeks she's being bagging up. Lord is she going to make me go crazy.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

good ol' maiden mares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Her milk was more clear today instead of so yellow/amber. Is she at least moving in the right direction?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

would say probably. I've come to the conclusion that the udder can be a good guideline but also horribly unreliable and inconsistent from horse to horse. Lilly's milk was amber closer to her date, but didn't really change from that until the day before she foaled. It can get discouraging seeing all of these mares on here with huge udders, showing all sorts of changes while yoir mare stays an A cup.  I'm sure she is moving in the right direction at her own pace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I sit half way underneath her (she's a good girl) and look at/feel her bag with hopes that it will suddenly swell while I'm sitting there. No such luck. :lol: I bought some test strips so I can test her milk although she's only giving up a few drops at a time. Am I right in thinking this is enough to test pH but would probably need more for diluting to test calcium?


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Milk tested her tonight showing 8+ pH and bottom level calcium so according to her milk we have a ways to go but her body seems to be getting ready.

I can no longer see her belly from behind and she's starting to look a little more dropped:







Her tail head is getting more and more prominent:



Bag is slightly larger and teats have filled in a little:



Back end seems a little more relaxed and slightly darker in color but nothing dramatic:





And first picture with baby :lol::


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

The few drops I could get form her yesterday were lighter yellow and had white chunks/specks in it. What is this and what does it mean in terms of foaling date? It also tasted less salty. :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

1111aqua said:


> The few drops I could get form her yesterday were lighter yellow and had white chunks/specks in it. What is this and what does it mean in terms of foaling date? It also tasted less salty. :lol:


Milk goes from bitter to bland and then to sweet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Bag was larger today and she didn't want me to touch it which is unlike her so it must be pretty sensitive. Milk seemed a little more cloudy today but still had a yellow tint.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I LOVE your first pic with baby shot! I am guessing a filly. 

I also bought the pool strips and only tested twice, my mare wasn't happy with me being down there. The two times I tested her PH was 7.2 so I knew we were in the home stretch. Of course, she waited till I was out of town to have the foal.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Our girls are 6 days apart  Kara is looking great! I'm starting to notice a lot of the same changes in Miley. 

Best wishes on a safe and smooth delivery!!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

wbwks, did you dilute before testing pH?

Milk was clear today with a little cloudiness too it. Bag also seemed larger and firmer. Still testing high on pH and low on calcium though.

Tail head seemed slightly more prominent and her vulva seemed more relaxed, even had a little gap at times when I could catch a peak before she sucked up. She's a little shy. 

She looked at her belly a few times when I was out at the barn and kept shifting her weight.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

1111aqua said:


> wbwks, did you dilute before testing pH?
> 
> Milk was clear today with a little cloudiness too it. Bag also seemed larger and firmer. Still testing high on pH and low on calcium though.
> 
> ...


Yes I did dilute -Ratio for testing is 6cc distilled water to 1cc milk, or 3 to 1/2. Mix 'em together WELL in mini-test tube or syringe. Honestly I made the mistake of mixing 3cc milk to 6 cc distilled water and my test result when I mixed with the proper ratio was the same. Be sure to use distilled water because your tap will have PH and other minerals etc that will ruin the test. I have a box of big syringes so that is what I used to collect and mix. I also read somewhere that the first couple of "squirts" from the mare should be discarded.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I can hardly get more than a drop or two from her so distilling is a challenge.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

We've got a little more color tonight!



She also has a lot less resistance in her tail. I can hold it vertically. Milk tested 8+ pH but should 25 ppm so at least that's something. Would you guys be watching her tonight if you were me?


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I should also add that she went into a "pee stance" but never actually peed. Just a little weird tidbit.


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

Seeing as she's due the last week of May, I think you're just having the baby jitters. Of course, mares foal on their own schedule  but if it were me I would try to worry as little as humanely possible (good luck).

Of course I know next to nothing about ph levels/distilling and such, so she could be closer. Myself I think she'll foal the first week of June, but knock on wood.

You never know with these dang mares, I could've jinxed you an extra three weeks. :hide:​


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

1111aqua said:


> I can hardly get more than a drop or two from her so distilling is a challenge.


I assume you mean diluting, not distilling, correct? I also think you have a couple of weeks to go. Lilly did kind of a pee stance and would "wink". I think there's just a lot of pressure back there and they are trying to alleviate it somehow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

No sleep is apparently affecting me more than I thought. Yes I meant diluting with distilled water.  I almost hope we have at least 2 weeks to go because my dad will be home from a work trip then and I know he would love to be here when she foals. One of his best memories from his childhood was when his mare Flicka had her foal Little Red. The dad's name was Big Red so he's officially not allowed to help name Kara's foal. :lol:


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Any help reading this? Looks like calcium 75 and pH 8.4.



And just a cute picture of momma to be stretching her legs.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Day 327 pictures!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is looking good. Nice to see she's still getting exercise too. I found wgen Lilly got to the safe zone, time seemed to nearly stop. Are you there yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

We seem to have a little more relaxing going on!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Day 330 and Kara has been showing some signs of discomfort. This evening she bit/glared at her stomach a few times and kicked at it a couple times as well. She was doing quite a bit of weight shifting and some tail whipping. Milk is testing the same and no real increase in the size of her bag but her teats seem a little more filled out and it's quite easy to express fluid although it is still clear with a slight yellow tinge. Vulva is more relaxed and her butt is getting pretty jello like.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think you have a little ways yet... but maybe I'm just jaded after waiting on Lilly for so long. She was majorly uncomfortable, kicking, biting, pacing, the whole 9 yards on day 339. Then had 20 days of absolutely nothing before deciding to foal. 

You must be getting so excited though. Does your hair colour match hers yet?


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I also think we have a ways to go especially going by her udder but as she's a maiden who knows how reliable that's going to prove to be.

My hair doesn't match hers quite yet but if she ends up going 360 days it just might.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's her milk test using 1 part milk: 6 parts distilled water showing about 75-150 calcium and 8.4+ pH.



Here's a milk test using straight milk showing about a 7.2-7.8 pH.



What do you think this difference in pH readings could be caused by?

Udder is looking about the same but stomach looks to be getting more of that V shape and vulva seems a little more relaxed.







She didn't even want to go out today which was fine because it was raining all day so I took her out to get some exercise and she didn't even want to trot so she must be feeling pretty uncomfortable as you can see by the faces she gives me and her neighbor.


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

I can't offer any advice pertaining to her pH levels but I can't tell enough how excited I am for this baby to get on the ground! You have to keep us updated as he/she grows up. c:


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm super excited to see what this cross brings and you better believe I'll be posting pictures as the foal grows!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Day 338 update!

Kara is getting pretty uncomfortable. She's acting very moody even pinning her ears at the barn owner when he checks her at night which is extremely unlike her. Milk seems to be getting a little cloudy and she continues to relax in the hind end.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

That test shows a pH of about 7.0 but the strips I have show 7.2-7.4 so I'm not sure which to trust.

Her tail head is much more prominent and she's really got the jello butt going on! 

My phone refused to focus today but you can see the general color of her milk.



And just some pictures of Kara enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

We have wax this morning!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Yay!! Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Kara seemed pretty agitated tonight so maybe we will have a foal soon!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hopefully your girl foaled!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

No foal yet! Miss Kara settled down last night around 10pm and was calm but uncomfortable at 3am. She's now outside munching away hopefully getting ready to give up her hostage tonight.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

We had a pH drop from 8.0 last night to 6.8/7.0 tonight so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

Cmon, baby, get out of there!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I stayed with Kara until midnight tonight and besides one belly kick and some tail lifting/flicking no real signs of imminent foaling so who knows what she's up to.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

pH is a solid 6.8-7.0 tonight and calcium is up. Kara has been biting/looking at her sides and flicking her tail like crazy so who knows!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Soon I hope! How many days is she now?


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

She's 342/343 days.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

We have a 6.2-6.4 pH, 250-300 calcium, and white cloudy milk!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

We have thick, sticky, sweet, white milk with a pH of 6.2 and a calcium level of 300+! Her butt is completely jello and her vulva is so relaxed she has some gaping. Teats are filled and pointing out. Kara has been biting at her sides and flicking her tail like crazy but doesn't seem overly uncomfortable. I just left the barn as I have to get up early but the barn owner will be checking her for me. I'm so anxious if she doesn't have this baby tonight I might lose my mind! I'm not sure I'll even be able to sleep and will probably end up driving out there.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

*Baby is here!*

We have a baby!  Kara delivered a beautiful colt sometime between midnight and 3 am all by herself. He was already standing and dry at 330 when I got the call! She's being a fantastic momma and doing everything perfectly. I'm so proud of her I even shed a tear the first time I heard her nicker at him. 

Baby needed a little help finding the milk bar but is now an eating machine and we could not be more happy with him! We think he is nearly perfect! He has two hind socks, a star, and an adorable little snip. We think he will go gray as he has that mousy look and some grayish hair around his muzzle!

And now for pictures of the little guy!


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

Awwww! Look at that adorable little awkward baby! Congratulations, I'm sure he has a wonderful and loving life ahead of him.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe. So cute.

He for sure is going to grey. My favorite color! 

Does he have a name yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I love grays so I'm thrilled! 

Name ideas are Sawyer, Winston, and Theo so far.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Awww he's so adorable! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

Sawyer or Winston sound perfect for him!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

So Cute!! I love Sawyer! Sawyer just screams gray colt to me. But honestly all 3 of your name choices would fit him. Congrats!! I am glad momma had an easy time!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

1111aqua said:


> Baby will most likely go to my trainer unless I fall in love..which i'm sure I will.


 
So did you fall in love? or are you sticking to the plan?! :lol::wink:


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone! The vet will be out tomorrow to take a look at his front left as he has a minor contracted tendon but it should easily be corrected. It doesn't hinder him in any way as far as nursing or walking. I think he will either be Theo or Winston! We're going to wait a little longer and get to know his personality before we decide.

He will still be owned by the barn owners but I'm so in love I will probably end up buying him. Either way he's in the barn and I have access to him all the time so I'm content. It's like he's mine but without the bills.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I dont know how anyone could NOT love that face!! Gahhh!! I cant wait till my mare foals. I should just stop looking at all the babies! Its making me so anxious!! I think I need a Xanax!! (LOL)


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Congratulations! He is perfect <3


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

His name is officially Theo!  He's really figuring out his legs and romping around the stall. Poor Kara just wants him to stay still.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Kara and Theo got to go out in the arena for the first time today as we've been letting him relax while his tendon gets better. He's doing quite a bit better so I led Kara around the arena while he did laps around her. Kara is usually such a calm and lazy mare but she was so worked up not having him in her sight she would have ran me over to get to him if I would have let her. She's going to need some respect reminders if she doesn't knock it off. Having baby out in the open for the first time must have been stressful though so she got a bit of a break (only a little one lol). It's crazy the changes that happen when they become mothers isn't it?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lilly was similar. She would start to panic when Elsa wandered more than 2 ft away and I had to constantly remind her that she was following me and I was in charge. It dissipated though and I think she's glad when Elsa wanders away now!


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Some videos from Kara and Theo's first time loose in the arena together.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cute. What's the bandage around the neck for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

He has a port for oxytetracycline treatments so it's just wrapped to keep it in place.


----------

